# Toro Snowmaster 824, should I?



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I got a lead on a gently used Snowmaster today at work. Co-workers parents have one and the user is medically a no go this winter on anything outside. 
The skinny:
Snowmaster 824QXE purchased November 2018 at local dealer that I know well.
Supposedly used for just 3-4 times. 
Now won't start.
They just want it gone because plow service has been arranged.
A "savy" friend, tinkerer, whoever tried to start with fresh gas but I'm almost certain that this "expert" probably just dumped more gas into bad gas already in tank.
They have all paperwork including receipt.

How much is a fair offer?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Its only 10 months old and if its still "like new" looking then anything under $300 is a steal. Under $500 if running

Check the augers because they can get pretty banged up if they hit a curb or paver stone. 


Post pics if you get it!
.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks, that's about the values I had in mind. I'm going to see about going over and looking at it this weekend. If it looks as good as she describes I plan on removing all the old gas, replacing plug and using fresh non-ethanol gas and starting it right up!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I really want to find a nice used one of those, seems like it could be ideal for my area. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

paulm12 said:


> I really want to find a nice used one of those, seems like it could be ideal for my area. Let us know how it goes.


Will do. This whole thing came up over a discussion over their, (my co-worker) JD X300 lawn tractor breaking deck belts. When I gave her my opinion on the belt issue then one thing led to another.


----------

